# 10.2 mmol an just over an hour after eating



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 12, 2017)

Not been officially diagnosed with anything other than being high end prediabetic but lately have noticed am feeling quite tired when full. I have bought a new set of lancets and have been really tired a few minds ago and after checking my glucose meter said 10.2, then 9.8 then 10.0... Am concerned....


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 12, 2017)

Now 9.6


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 12, 2017)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Not been officially diagnosed with anything other than being high end prediabetic but lately have noticed am feeling quite tired when full. I have bought a new set of lancets and have been really tired a few minds ago and after checking my glucose meter said 10.2, then 9.8 then 10.0... Am concerned....



Hello to you Pamela.

I'm no expert, those numbers would not bother me at all.

They could be lower but are not extreme at all.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 12, 2017)

Depends how much & what you ate really.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi
Am hoping it wasn't higher whilst I was starting to feel sluggish but I don't know at the moment. Had a small egg custard at 6, cup of tea at same time, and then breaded chicken few chips and little tomato ketchup at 7.45 checked sugar at 9


----------



## Amigo (Jul 12, 2017)

Those numbers would bother me Pamela particularly as you haven't yet been diagnosed with diabetes. Ideally your levels should be under 8.5 two hours after eating but that's the 'permissible' range from NICE for a type 2 diabetic. A non diabetic should ideally be under 7.8 at least 90 mins after eating.

Maybe your meals are too carb heavy Pamela. That meal you described has too many simple carbs in I'm afraid. Pastry, breaded chicken, chips and tomato sauce will all push up levels for someone with impaired glucose response. I get tired if my BG's are high. Have you had a Hba1c done?


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 12, 2017)

Now 8.4 ug


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah I had a hba1c and last one was in May or just before, came back as 46


----------



## Amigo (Jul 12, 2017)

They're not worrying levels but you don't want that level to continue indefinitely. Try to moderate the carbs, increase the vegetables, cut out the cakes and go for a walk if you can after meals.
If those levels continue, mention them to your GP. You can get them down with the right approach. 

Just seen your post...48 is diabetic diagnosis level so you're at risk of developing it at 46. Do everything you can to stop that happening Pamela! You need to be under 41 ideally. Good luck!


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Amigo (Jul 12, 2017)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Thank you



Pamela, I've been in your position and the best thing I did apart from joining this forum was read a book by Dr. David Cavan, 'Reverse your diabetes'. It's brilliant...easy to read and it helped me enormously!
Oh and if you need to lose weight, try! Every pound helps and losing visceral fat from around the organs helps the insulin to work more effectively.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 12, 2017)

I suspect - now that I have been diagnosed, that I delayed diagnosis for a long time by eating low carb foods - so much stuff has added carbs these days - coatings and sauces - the amount of meat or fish inside or underneath never seems worth the money they charge - well there is all the packaging and processing to pay for. Personally I chose foods not messed around with. I don't mind something labour saving such as ready to eat salads - but things such as bread or chips just shoot my levels up so I substitute something low carb.
Despite being a fully fledged diabetic six months ago, changing how I eat has made a huge impact, so now I am in the normal range. I was told to eat carbs with fibre to reduce cholesterol. That did not work. Now I am eating low carb again and my cholesterol is lower.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 13, 2017)

Woke this morn to 6.3 then ate two small grated cheese topped bread buns little margarine and tea two sugars. Had this at 8.05am checked level 5 mins ago and am at 11.7...good job I've got a doctor callback anyway need to have a chat me thinks...


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 13, 2017)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Woke this morn to 6.3 then ate two small grated cheese topped bread buns little margarine and tea two sugars. Had this at 8.05am checked level 5 mins ago and am at 11.7...good job I've got a doctor callback anyway need to have a chat me thinks...


Pamela...good waking figure..however..11.7 is higher than the 2-3 mmols rise we want to aim for after eating....likely the buns (if standard white ones...or even wholemeal)...margarine & sugar that pushed your levels up...I still have bread...but tend to favour high protein bread...lower in carbs...I avoid any processed spreads in favour of butter...many processed spreads...low fat foods contain sugar/additives to make them more palatable...as @Amigo suggests try to moderate the carbs...obviously we are all different in what we can tolerate...my approach may not work for you...however...it might be worth a try...as you're  testing you will be able to see if the adjustments you make are working almost immediately (well 2 hours after you've eaten)...try to make a note of those foods that spike your BG...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 13, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Pamela...good waking figure..however..11.7 is higher than the 2-3 mmols rise we want to aim for after eating....likely the buns (if standard white ones...or even wholemeal)...margarine & sugar that pushed your levels up...I still have bread...but tend to favour high protein bread...lower in carbs...I avoid any processed spreads in favour of butter...many processed spreads...low fat foods contain sugar/additives to make them more palatable...as @Amigo suggests try to moderate the carbs...obviously we are all different in what we can tolerate...my approach may not work for you...however...it might be worth a try...as you're  testing you will be able to see if the adjustments you make are working almost immediately (well 2 hours after you've eaten)...try to make a note of those foods that spike your BG...good luck.


Pamela...just noticed the title of your thread...if you test one hour after eating...that will  give you the optimum level for your blood sugars...the peak when your levels will be at their highest after eating...if you test after two hours...that will show you how your body has dealt with that rise...how it reacts...hopefully lowers your levels...why not try another test in an hour...see how you do...sorry I didn't notice that before (the title)...it may be that your breakfast hasn't had as detrimental an effect on your BG as you first thought...be interested to hear the results...good luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 13, 2017)

Id say the bread buns and the sugar added to the tea wouldn't help. Im the same with bread and go for a high protein bread, like Burgen now, and always use butter rather than margarine. Ive totally cut out sugar from drinks now. I have nothing in tea but sweetener in coffee.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 13, 2017)

Just come back from gp, and had a blood test and will get results tomorrow afternoon, like the sound of the high protein bread in general so will give it a go


----------



## Drummer (Jul 16, 2017)

I can just about tolerate a Lidl protein roll, but no other bread - no sugar in drinks, not even milk. I do use cream in my coffee.
My aim is for normal Hba1c and blood glucose levels.


----------



## Pamela Giddings (Jul 16, 2017)

Been checking sugars over past two days since diagnosis (yet to see nurse about definite type mum and auntie is type 2 so guessing that for me). Quite low, just checked and am now 4.1 but am having a little sugar every hour or so or when feel off, been for a little walk so am thinking that has knocked sugar down maybe, and woke up with 4.9 yesterday and 5.0 today. Doc said on Fri to keep eye on too much sugar. Trying not to get too low as well. Am thinking porridge sachet for bedtime again maybe with a little added sugar with the diabetic jam I got from pharmacy (better than expected!)...


----------



## Amigo (Jul 16, 2017)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Been checking sugars over past two days since diagnosis (yet to see nurse about definite type mum and auntie is type 2 so guessing that for me). Quite low, just checked and am now 4.1 but am having a little sugar every hour or so or when feel off, been for a little walk so am thinking that has knocked sugar down maybe, and woke up with 4.9 yesterday and 5.0 today. Doc said on Fri to keep eye on too much sugar. Trying not to get too low as well. Am thinking porridge sachet for bedtime again maybe with a little added sugar with the diabetic jam I got from pharmacy (better than expected!)...



I wouldn't honestly bother with 'diabetic foods' Pamela. They tend to cause the runs and a small spoonful of real jam won't be significant enough in sugar difference to pay the extra they charge.

You're getting good levels overall though.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 16, 2017)

Pamela Giddings said:


> Been checking sugars over past two days since diagnosis (yet to see nurse about definite type mum and auntie is type 2 so guessing that for me). Quite low, just checked and am now 4.1 but am having a little sugar every hour or so or when feel off, been for a little walk so am thinking that has knocked sugar down maybe, and woke up with 4.9 yesterday and 5.0 today. Doc said on Fri to keep eye on too much sugar. Trying not to get too low as well. Am thinking porridge sachet for bedtime again maybe with a little added sugar with the diabetic jam I got from pharmacy (better than expected!)...


Pam - just wanted to echo the response about Dr Cavan's book.  There are some lovely recipes in that.


----------

